# Another Super Bowl under the belt!  LOL



## jirodriguez (Feb 3, 2013)

Gathered the family for a nice day of Super Bowl pig out! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






On the smoker was Ham Candy, ABT's, Mushrooms, and Wings 2 ways.

Peppers and Shrooms were a mix of sharp cheddar, and BBQ rub.













DSCN1108.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Wings were dusted with BBQ rub in the bag (think shake N' bake)













DSCN1107.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Ham candy - ham chunks coated with maple syrup then dusted with BBQ rub. After an hour of smoke I'm gonna coat them with a little BBQ sauce and give them another heavy shot of rub. Basically a ham burnt end.













DSCN1106.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Everybody into the WSM. No water in pan so I can run it around 300° with some cherry chunks.













DSCN1110.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013


















DSCN1109.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






.... 1 hr. in, just about to pull the ham for its coating of sauce and rub.... smelling soooo good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSCN1112.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Chicken pulled off, just about to sauce it. One will get Yoshida's Original Teriyaki, the rest will be hot wings. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSCN1113.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Party time! OOOHH YEAH! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















DSCN1116.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






(ham candy was OK.... saltier than I wanted for an end product, will have to try it again though)

Bowls of candy to keep the wife and kids happy... lol.













DSCN1115.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013


















DSCN1114.JPG



__ jirodriguez
__ Feb 3, 2013






Game was good, food was great, now it's all over except for the groaning of the full bellies!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks great! How long you Smoke them Oreo's?...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 3, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! How long you Smoke them Oreo's?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Oreo's were murder.... had to put them on the day before and cold smoke em forever! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

it all looks great.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice Johnny!

I like the idea of the ham candy.  Which rub did you use?


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 4, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Very nice Johnny!
> 
> I like the idea of the ham candy.  Which rub did you use?


It's my own variaton on Jeff's Rub.

I think if you use a pre-formed ham like I did the best bet is to toss the chunks with maple syrup, roll in brown sugar (maybe add some cloves or cinnamon?), then smoke for 1 hr. Repeat the syrup and sugar, then smoke another hour or so. Should work well with all the salt in the ham already.


----------

